# The best place to buy HO T5 bulbs?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

Unfortunatly its that time again and i need to replace 4 of my T5 HO bulbs. I was just curious to where everyone buys theirs and where the cheapest place to get them is  also if you have an opinion on the best bulbs for heavily planted freshwater thank that be cool too.


Thanks


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I swear by Giessemann bulbs for my high-tech light limited planted tanks. Best place to get them is J&L Aquatics. I suggest using 3 - 6000K Midday and 1 - Aquablue+ or 2 - Midday and 2 - Aquaflora bulbs. I believe if you buy 4 bulbs you also get a 5% discount. Just my experience and preference.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

